# Questions about 5.1.1 collections



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

I just installed the 5.1.1 update on my 4th generation 8.9 - no more steeeeeenkin' carousel, yea!

My only questions relate to "collections".  On the previous version of the system software I had 2 collections, 1 was Books and 1 was Games, both appeared on my home page and both worked fine.  With the new software I now have 2 problems:

- The Books collection no longer appears on my home page, which is where I need it to be.  I've dug and dug, and checked the Helps, but have not been able to figure out how to get this collection to appear on my home page.

- The Games collection is on my home page just as before, but I no longer need it.  Unfortunately I can't figure out how to delete this collection.

Any help with these problems would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ha, I am still struggling with the same issue. Got the update on my Fire6 last night. I had my favorites set with all kinds of collections, some with books, others with apps, and so on. Now most is missing, or out of collections and other stuff is there. I haven't figured out yet either how to go from there. I will do some fiddling today. It was a bit late last night for my brain to figure stuff out.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

The only collections you can have on Home screen are for app folders (boo). To remove a folder, I think you just have to open it and drag the apps out of there. Then the folder will go away. All of the apps installed on the device show on Home. To reduce clutter, it seems the only thing you can do is stick them in a folder and position that at the bottom. And some of the 'apps' cannot be put in a folder (Shop Amazon, Books). But I've only got a handful of them.

Meanwhile on the APPS panel, it does not even show all of the installed apps, just five of them. You have to tap the Library icon to see everything. The rest of the space is for 'recommendations' (which I've turned off in Settings, Apps & Games, Amazon Application Settings, Home Screen Settings).


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

tsemple said:


> The only collections you can have on Home screen are for app folders (boo). To remove a folder, I think you just have to open it and drag the apps out of there. Then the folder will go away. All of the apps installed on the device show on Home. To reduce clutter, it seems the only thing you can do is stick them in a folder and position that at the bottom. And some of the 'apps' cannot be put in a folder (Shop Amazon, Books). But I've only got a handful of them.
> 
> Meanwhile on the APPS panel, it does not even show all of the installed apps, just five of them. You have to tap the Library icon to see everything. The rest of the space is for 'recommendations' (which I've turned off in Settings, Apps & Games, Amazon Application Settings, Home Screen Settings).


Thanks for your tips re. the home screen collection, I've made some changes: I was able to drag EVERY icon to the collection, even Shop Amazon and Books. Do this by keeping the mouse button pressed on an icon until it "swells" a bit, then drag. Once the home page was cleaned up, I renamed the collection "Clutter". Then I used the click/swell routine to reorganize the collection. I now have the nicest looking home page I've seen in a long time!

FWIW, my wife has a 5th gen 10.1, but unfortunately there's no collection group on the home page to use for cleanup. Do you, or anyone else know of any way to force a collection onto the home page?

As for book collections, 5.1.1 does support this. Click on Books, then the 3 horizontal bar icon at the upper left corner of the page. The 3rd item or thereabouts down the list is Collections. My gripe is that it's not very helpful here except when setting up new collections and would be much more useful on the Home or Recent page.

TSemple - thanks for the super tips, they've definitely got me on track to make substantial improvements in the 5.1.1 layout!


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I miss collections-on-the-home-page, but the only one I ever put there was 'current reading'. The RECENTS screen is a decent substitute for that, once I turned off 'Show Apps on the Recent Page' (buried in Settings, Apps & Games, Amazon Application Settings, Home Screen Settings). In fact I turned all of the Home Screen Settings off and am much happier with how that looks and works. RECENTS now shows all of the the books or magazines I've been reading and the occasional magazine, video, audiobook, etc., so it is easy to just launch reading from there. Home or Back takes me back to RECENTS so I can pick a different book without actually going to the HOME screen first. 

However, there are some issues (bugs) with collections unique to 5.1.1: for example, Documents won't appear in a collection until they've been downloaded.


----------



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

My question is When I make a collection of books from one author containing books of a certain series, I use the custom button and rearrange them they way that i want and then the next time I go into it, it has changed it up again. I've figured out that the collections which contain only books I've side-loaded I can sort by title and it stays the way I want. When i have a collection containing side-loaded books and books from amazon it wants me to use the custom button to rearrange them and thats when this happens. I hope I explained that OK. Any ideas Thanks!


----------

